# coming soon to toronto canada, need advice



## basharat khan (May 20, 2009)

hi everyone hope someone out there can give me some advice and tips as which areas are family friendly. i am looking to move to toronto in october and my family will come later i need to know which areas are appx 30 to 45mins by public transport to central toronto also which areas have reasonably good reputable schools i have been looking at lots of areas on internet but its better to get advice from someone already there. i have 3 kids between 5 and 11 i see places like markham, richmond hill,mississauga,newmarket, port union, ajax, to name but a few its so confusing to define where to begin so please any pointers welcome. many thanks for taking time out if you can.. i am coming from u.k if thats going to help in any way.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

basharat khan said:


> hi everyone hope someone out there can give me some advice and tips as which areas are family friendly. i am looking to move to toronto in october and my family will come later i need to know which areas are appx 30 to 45mins by public transport to central toronto also which areas have reasonably good reputable schools i have been looking at lots of areas on internet but its better to get advice from someone already there. i have 3 kids between 5 and 11 i see places like markham, richmond hill,mississauga,newmarket, port union, ajax, to name but a few its so confusing to define where to begin so please any pointers welcome. many thanks for taking time out if you can.. i am coming from u.k if thats going to help in any way.


I live in Pickering which is between Port Union and Ajax, to the east of Toronto. The GO train from Pickering station takes 40 minutes to downtown Toronto + the time it takes you to get to the station. The places you mentioned are all pleasant suburban areas with good schools/shopping/recreational facilities. Pickering and Ajax situated on the shore of Lake Ontario and the GO train service runs from Oshawa in the far east to Burlington in the far west, running along the shore all the way. This line has the best and most frequent service. The GO transit system runs to the other areas you mentioned and many you didn't. Go to the following site for more information:- GO Transit Home Page


----------



## basharat khan (May 20, 2009)

thanks very much for your reply i did find it helpful especially the travel map. if you think of anything that you think i might find useful feel free to let me know.


----------



## zooter (Jul 31, 2009)

mr.khan,

judging from your name it appears you are desi, if you want to live in an area with a large pakistani population then mississauga is your best bet...also brampton has a high concentration of mainly indian (sikh) families...GO station will take you into downtown in the time you want...


----------



## basharat khan (May 20, 2009)

zooter said:


> mr.khan,
> 
> judging from your name it appears you are desi, if you want to live in an area with a large pakistani population then mississauga is your best bet...also brampton has a high concentration of mainly indian (sikh) families...GO station will take you into downtown in the time you want...


its not important for me to be around pakistani or indian people as such although im sure you had good intentions when you replied, it is more important that the areas have a low crime rate and also good schools good transport systems play areas for children as well as shopping areas good clean neighbourhood etc.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

basharat khan said:


> its not important for me to be around pakistani or indian people as such although im sure you had good intentions when you replied, it is more important that the areas have a low crime rate and also good schools good transport systems play areas for children as well as shopping areas good clean neighbourhood etc.


Basharat,

Here's a good website with photographs and information about many areas of Toronto.
boldts.net - Toronto


----------



## basharat khan (May 20, 2009)

thanks once again i was looking at website and found some information which was quite useful. on one of the quotes on the website someone mentioned about not moving to scarborough because of gang culture and crime activity can anyone confirm or is it someone making it sound worse that it actually is.


----------

